# ماهي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات قبل استخدامها ؟



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم .

ما هي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات ؟
( اقصد المعبأ بجالونات وموجود على الرفوف قبل استخدامه ) . 
- هناك من ذكر ان زيت محرك السياره يجب ان لايمر على انتاجه 
اكثر من سنه قبل استخدامه , والا سيفقد خواصه ولا يكون جيد .

- هناك من ذكر انه يمكن تخزين زيوت محركات السيارات لمدة 3- 4 سنوات ,
- ومنهم من ذكر 5 او 7 سنوات للزيت المخزن ببراميل من الحديد .

احترت بذلك ... نصيحتكم وتوضيحكم العلمي بارك الله فيكم .*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم
من اهم العناصر لحفظ الزيوت المعدنية هو تجنيبها للحرارة العالية والاكسجين لان هذين هما العاملين الاساسيين الذين يمكن ان تختلف مواصفات الزيت الهامة بهما مما يودي الى تحول جزء من الزيت الى احماض عضوية تقلل من كفائته وجودته . واعتقد انه ليس هناك عمر محدد للزيت اذا تم حفظه بطريقة صحيحة واما الدليل على صلاحية الزيت بعد تخزينه فترات طويلة يكون بتحليل عينة من هذا الزيت ومطابقتها مع المواصفات الاساسية حيث ان انواع الزيوت تختلف في جودتها من زيت لآخر حسب المواد المحسنة الموجودة فية . ومن بعض المشاهدات يمكن الحكم على الزيت بشكل مبدئي . من حيث تغير اللون او وجود رائحة غير طبيعية او وجود راسب . وقد تم استخدام زيوت مخزنة لمدة اكثر من 10 سنوات دون تغير المواصفات 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا التوضيح ...


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (26 أبريل 2009)

الزيوت المعدنية ليس لها عمر محدد في مخزونة في باطن الارض من مئات السنين بس المواد المضافة مثل محسنات الزيوت قد يكون لها عمر معين و تعتمد على نوع المضافات ( المحسنات)


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (27 أبريل 2009)

ضرار العبدلي قال:


> الزيوت المعدنية ليس لها عمر محدد في مخزونة في باطن الارض من مئات السنين بس المواد المضافة مثل محسنات الزيوت قد يكون لها عمر معين و تعتمد على نوع المضافات ( المحسنات)



*طيب بالنسبه للزيوت الاصطناعيه مثل : 

زيت موبيل 1 .. او لكوي مولي ...الخ . 

- هل تم اضافة محسنات اليها ,
وكم هي فترة صلاحيتها قبل استخدامها ؟ 

- وما هو الفرق بين الزيوت المعدنيه والزيوت الاصطناعيه ؟
- هل فقط بانه تم اضافة محسنات للزيوت المعدنيه , فاصبحت اسمها اصطناعيه وتتحمل اكثر من الزيوت المعدنيه ؟

- وما هي طبيعة هذه المحسنات ؟ 

- هل هذه النوعيه من الزيت جيده ؟ 
وما هي المحسنات المضافه اليها , ومهي حسناتها ؟

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/e_1091.html

يرجى توضيحكم حول الاستفسارات بارك الله فيكم .

بانتظار توضيحكم . 
*


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (27 أبريل 2009)

المحسنات التي تضاف الى الزيوت المعدنية هية لتحسينة لان الزيوت المستخدمة في السيارات تحترق اثناء الاستعمال مما يكون الكاربون و نرى تغير في لون زيوت السيارات من الصفر الغامق الى الاسود و تقل لزوجة الزيت مما يستدعي استبدالة و المحسنات تلعب دور انة بعد ما تبدا الاحتراق والناتج من سخونة المحرك تزيد لزوجة الزيت و تقلل من احتراقة 
اما بل نسبة الى نوع المحسنات فحاليا ماعندي فكرة واظحة حول المواد او الكمية المظافة الى الزيوت و لاكن كل شركة تستخدمة مادة تختلف عن الاخرى و نسب تختلف 
اما الزيوت الصناعية فما اعرف عن اي زيوت تقصد او اين تستخدم اذا ذكرت الاستخدام الزيوت فربما استطيع ان افيدك بهذا المجال


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (27 أبريل 2009)

اقصد زيوت محركات السيارات , الاصطناعيه بشكل كامل : Fully synthetic .


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (29 أبريل 2009)

السادة الكميائيين 
ممكن المساعدة على معرفة الاتى

اولا :- ما هى كيفة اعادة اللزوجة فى الزيت بعد تدويرة ؟
ثانيا :- وما هى الماد الكيميائية المستخدمة لزيادة لزوجة الزيت , وما هى نسب هذة المواد لكل لتر زيت واحد ؟


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (29 أبريل 2009)

عامر ابراهيم قال:


> السادة الكميائيين
> ممكن المساعدة على معرفة الاتى
> 
> اولا :- ما هى كيفة اعادة اللزوجة فى الزيت بعد تدويرة ؟
> ثانيا :- وما هى الماد الكيميائية المستخدمة لزيادة لزوجة الزيت , وما هى نسب هذة المواد لكل لتر زيت واحد ؟




*اخي العزيز , انا لست متخصص .
واكتب بشكل عام , ولا اقصدك انت لاسمح الله .

لكن هل المقصود اعادة الزوجه لزيت محركات السيارات الذي تم تصريفه لتغييره ؟
يعني تكرير الزيت من جديد ؟ 

حسب رايي الزيت الذي تم تصريفه من السياره يعني انتهت صلاحيته ,
وتكريره هو من الامور الغير جيده لا للسياره ولا للمستهلك ولا للشخص الذي سيبيعه
على انه زيت جديد .

يعني كما قرات انه يباع زيوت سيارات على انها جديده لكنها تم تكريرها وهي بالاصل 
غير صالحه للاستخدام اذ انها كات زيوت محروقه وتالفه ولربما يكون هذا ضرب من ضروب الاحتيال والغش حمانا الله من الغش - والله اعلم - . 

بانتظار توضيحات الاخوه المتخصصين . *


----------

